# Help a neophyte



## CONVERT94 (Oct 5, 2006)

I listen to classical music because I love how it sounds. Whenever I listen to a piece called The Skater's Waltz, about 2:34 into the piece, the orchestra shifts to mostly violins and percussion with the violins going into a high pitch then abrupt "screetching" which repeats four times then goes into a slower part and the four hight pitch/screechings. If you know what I am talking about, can you explain or describe the part better. Does that part or use of violins have a name? Sorry to be so dumb, but I love that part of the piece. Thank you.


----------

